# Arched window return :(



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm kinda stuck..I build my window boxes on my regular windows ,using materials that go with the house. On this one, it is a big arched 4x8 window with 1/2" returns attached... Seems the plan was to use the vinyl preformed window box and just stick them in. Now they find out that they DONT MAKE them for the arched windows they have ...so here we go ..the sheet rock is textured and painted to the framing ! What do you think I should do ...I'm leaning towards ripping some 1/2" AC then cutting into the back side a few hundred times and bending..Trouble? I think it farther than 8' along the radis :sad


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So what surface are you needing to have bent material on?

The wall face?
Or the arch that follows the window?

If the second, every drywall supplier handles arch vinyl. Cut it to the depth needed, spray some glue on, and set it in place.

If the first, there is ch!tload of bendable trim out there.

Neither of these have I seen in box stores.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Bendy ply.

Tom


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

I have to follow the window arch then trim ,ain't no bendable trim in these parts . At least it's 14' to the sill.....so the eyeballers will not be seeing !


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Go to Home Depot all their lumber is pre-curved.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

If you can't wait for some bendable trim, I have in the past laminated my own trim.

Draw the arch out on a table/plywood or similar, Setup a template out of cut 2x4s, grab some single layer ply or board and get to gluing and clamping. 

Fun times!


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Is making a "crown" header an option?










Cut some MDF to the arch and cap it? Make it look fancy?

EDIT:
I think I misunderstood what you were asking. It hasn't been boxed out to the drywall has it? In that case maybe 2 layers of 1/4 MDF laminated together? Might be flexible enough. You could put on one layer, shim it out and tack it in place with an 18ga then glue up the other piece and fire it into the first with a 23ga nailer. Then you'd be able to box out the rest as usual. Just an idea, I've put rubber casing on an oval window but I've never had to box out an arch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Azek will bend easy if you need the jamb of the window. It you need the actual trim casing your lumber yard should be able to make that or a custom woodworker with a molder and elliptical jig.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I’ve layered 1/4” mdf quite a few times. If it’s flat stock casing, I’ll leave the last layer off and use the double layer as a template for the reveal. Hang it long and run a flush trim bit on the double layer. If it’s curved on the top of the casing as well, I’ve used a edge guide with a circular saw or jigsaw, gets it surprisingly close on mdf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Definitely use Azeck for Jambs. 
Making the casing is kinda fun. Using 1x12 on the flat glue up a piece that will be suitable for the casing needed. Then cut it out with a router & trammel jig.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

JAH said:


> Definitely use Azeck for Jambs.
> Making the casing is kinda fun. Using 1x12 on the flat glue up a piece that will be suitable for the casing needed. Then cut it out with a router & trammel jig.


Ellipse instead of a simple curve.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks men! Got me some good ideas...I did find a straight board at HD ..lol.. 1/2 MDF..I plan to run it thru my router stand then thru the table saw a make it bend...nothing else in town seems to fit the bill. Got outside work to do ,when i get to her i'll post a pic.


----------

